# advice on board length and boots



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm also 5'8" and ride a 155.

The rule of thumb is your board should between your chin and nose standing strait up.

I like my boards smaller than that because i find it easier to maneuver.

mine rests at about mid neck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

*thanks for the advice*

Cheers!
What about boots? 
Anyone out there know of a really good boot (heel grip, stiff...etc) mainly for freeriding.

Burton ION / Driver X
Solomon Malamute

Out of the three, which one's best?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

dont want to sound like a jacka$$ but height has about 1% to do with board length. i think you convert to 155 lbs which means you should be riding something around 154-156. for boots i would choose the salomons, but if they feel any less than pure extensions of your feet i.e. no pressure points and perfect fit, then keep looking. i think salomon makes the best boots for your desired discipline but their boots tend to be tight in the heel and forefoot. if you really want something to fit well with the nxt's, the best and most obvious solution would be to get flow boots, i dont know anything about them and have heard neither good or bad things, i've actually heard nothing. but lago, autti, and all the others ride them so...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I own a pair of Driver X's and love them. They are very stiff, so they are made for freeriding and not park, which would suit you well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks again, and no...you don't sound like a jackass. (I agree but Everyone out here, including the sales clerk seems to think the board is too long yet my weight is over 160lbs.)
Anyway, I'm sticking with the board and bindings.

I'm presently residing in South Korea and FLOW boots (the obvious fit) do not seem to be available. Plus I know very little about them. I have a chance to pick up some IONS at a good price but before I invest any more cash, just wanna make sure if there aren't any better options. Unfortunately, the Driver Xs also seem to be scarce out here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

*Driver X boots*

ndiggity: I don't have a chance to pre test the Driver X boots out here. Basically, I have to order them online. so I'm wondering: Are these boots light?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Aw jeeze. You should have bought your boots first...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

actually I did...just looking for a better pair.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

sousa said:


> Thanks again, and no...you don't sound like a jackass. (I agree but Everyone out here, including the sales clerk seems to think the board is too long yet my weight is over 160lbs.)
> Anyway, I'm sticking with the board and bindings.
> 
> I'm presently residing in South Korea and FLOW boots (the obvious fit) do not seem to be available. Plus I know very little about them. I have a chance to pick up some IONS at a good price but before I invest any more cash, just wanna make sure if there aren't any better options. Unfortunately, the Driver Xs also seem to be scarce out here.


My first (mistake) pair of boots was a pair of Flows (don't remember model). They fit the Flow Binding well, although My current Northwaves are also fine.
Anyways, I found the boots a bit on the soft side, and a lil big in terms of foot print (though that may just mean that the northwaves have a smaller foot print).
They're [flow boots] are comfortable as long as you get one that fits right. I found that they are true to size. I'm an 11 shoe/sneaker, and found the size 11 flows comfortable (I switched cause I initially picked up the 11.5s and they didnt have 11s in stock later)

I do find the Northwaves to have more padding around the fore-foot, which is nice, and makes you feel more connected with the boot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

sousa said:


> ndiggity: I don't have a chance to pre test the Driver X boots out here. Basically, I have to order them online. so I'm wondering: Are these boots light?


Well, I had crap boots before I got those so I don't have much to compare to my Driver X's, but I can tell you they aren't heavy. I'm not sure what the average 'quality' boot is weight wise.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> The weight is a factor too. Im not sure on the conversion of KG vs lbs but the size sounds ok. Stance varies per individual. Stay with what u got for abit see if it smooths out. I use 15 front -15 back. U want to be centered on the board as well...
> 
> Boot size I usually go one size up from my sneaks.


your boots are probably way too big then. i wear a size 13 shoe and used to wear size 13 snowboard boots until recently. i went to the local shop to buy some boots, and told them my shoe size and boot size and the sales guy looked at me like i was crazy and said "do they feel super huge on your feet?" they actually put me into a size 10 1/2 boot (solomon malamutes, actually). the thinking here is that the boot should be pretty snug when you get it, and then pack out a lot as you use it. i've ridden the boots about 7 or 8 times now and they are breaking in nicely and i have way more turn response and control than i ever did with the bigger boots. not only that, but it eliminated a lot of heel and toe drag and opened up a whole other world of possibilities for me in terms of board selection.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

b_to_the_c said:


> your boots are probably way too big then. i wear a size 13 shoe and used to wear size 13 snowboard boots until recently. i went to the local shop to buy some boots, and told them my shoe size and boot size and the sales guy looked at me like i was crazy and said "do they feel super huge on your feet?" they actually put me into a size 10 1/2 boot (solomon malamutes, actually). the thinking here is that the boot should be pretty snug when you get it, and then pack out a lot as you use it. i've ridden the boots about 7 or 8 times now and they are breaking in nicely and i have way more turn response and control than i ever did with the bigger boots. not only that, but it eliminated a lot of heel and toe drag and opened up a whole other world of possibilities for me in terms of board selection.


I wouldnt jump to conclusions if I were you. I wear a size 11 sneaker, but feel VERY comfortable in a packed out size 12 burton.
Also, I've found that a lot of the boots I've tried, have been true to size. a 2.5 size decrease seems a big extreme. You sure your shoes aren't just 2.5 sizes too big?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

haha...yes i'm sure. it may have something to do with the heat moldable liners, but either way things are way better now that i'm in the smaller boot. i used to buy my boots online without trying any on first, but i don't think that will be my practice anymore after that whole experience.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

b_to_the_c said:


> your boots are probably way too big then. i wear a size 13 shoe and used to wear size 13 snowboard boots until recently. i went to the local shop to buy some boots, and told them my shoe size and boot size and the sales guy looked at me like i was crazy and said "do they feel super huge on your feet?" they actually put me into a size 10 1/2 boot (solomon malamutes, actually). the thinking here is that the boot should be pretty snug when you get it, and then pack out a lot as you use it. i've ridden the boots about 7 or 8 times now and they are breaking in nicely and i have way more turn response and control than i ever did with the bigger boots. not only that, but it eliminated a lot of heel and toe drag and opened up a whole other world of possibilities for me in terms of board selection.


i've NEVER experienced this. every snowboard boot i've ridden has always been the SAME size or 1/2 size BIGGER than my shoe size.

oh, and for the original poster - have you tried Thirtytwo Ultralights? fairly stiff, super comfortable, and MEGA light.

the 160 may be a tad big for you if you're 160 lbs. i'm 6'4", 210 lbs and ride a Custom X 168. but, it may be that you just need to adjust to the board and how it rides. Until you get some boots that fit you right, you won't be able to make that decision.

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

hey i dunno what to tell you guys, but the boots fit nicely. i know it sounds crazy, i know. you can talk to any "gear expert" person and i'm sure they'll tell you that your boots should always be pretty snug when you first get them. if you're comfortable, though and shreddin' it up, then it doesn't matter, but keep it in mind the next time you're in the market for a new pair of boots.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

b_to_the_c said:


> hey i dunno what to tell you guys, but the boots fit nicely. i know it sounds crazy, i know. you can talk to any "gear expert" person and i'm sure they'll tell you that your boots should always be pretty snug when you first get them. if you're comfortable, though and shreddin' it up, then it doesn't matter, but keep it in mind the next time you're in the market for a new pair of boots.


my 13 boots are snug, and i wear 13 in normal shoes. i've tried wearing a 12 snowboard boot and it KILLED my toes. but you're right, whatever works for you.


----------

